# Reason 3.0 Keine Kits vorhanden



## YaNnIk-X (25. September 2007)

Hi 

ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.. !!

wenn ich in reason 3.0 den redrum drum computer öffne und versuche dort kits reinzuladen, dann sind da keine kits vorhanden... alle über- und unterordner sind da nur die dateien nicht!! könnt ihr mir vll. sagen, woran das liegt

ich habs auch schon neu installier und alles nützt aber nichts!!


----------

